# Rahmenschutz Folie Vertex 2019



## Lefty88 (28. März 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich suche für mein Rocky Mountain Vertex Modell 2019 einen Schutz für das Unterrohr am Rahmen (Folie etc.) 
Weiß einer wo es bereits passende Foliensätze dafür gibt?? 

Grüße und Danke


----------

